

Morality Check: When Fad Science Is Bad Science - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703846604575447843736639542.html?mod=WSJ_Opinion_LEFTTopOpinion

======
Locke1689
Evolutionary psychology has never really grabbed me due to the lack of
evidence in its favor. It seems one could justify almost any result with the
right argument. To say that evolutionary psychology is ever anything more than
an explanation (not an excuse) seems patently ridiculous -- humans have
evolved higher brain function to override decisions previously based on
instinct.

Then again, I don't have a lot of confidence in the field of psychology in the
broad sense anyway. The experimentalists and those leaning towards
neurobiology are probably on the right track, but the Freudian mentality still
seems to shine through in some sub-disciplines.

